# The rarely performed Riccardo Malipiero Sonata (1956) for violin and piano



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Listening to Riccardo Malipiero's compositions, it can hardly be said that these are twelve-tone pieces, these are in fact. Lyricism, humour and a love for contrasts, all this permeates his pieces and forges the formal structures of Malipiero's compositions.
His Sonata for violin and piano, notwithstanding the use of the dodecaphonic language, has a perseverant and expressive melodiousness through all the piece and some sarcastic elements (II movement).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I am listening to it now.
I can say that I am very fond of the music of his uncle Gian Francesco Malipiero.
Ricardo Malipiero´s great grandfather Francesco Malipiero was also a composer.


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you Sloe. Riccardo Malipiero is less famous than his uncle but I think that his music is really ingenious. In this Sonata I find something of Berg, of his free use of dodecaphony.

We are preparing a project with the English Label Toccata Classics regarding his chamber music with strings and piano.

I did not know about his great grandfather!



Sloe said:


> I am listening to it now.
> I can say that I am very fond of the music of his uncle Gian Francesco Malipiero.
> Ricardo Malipiero´s great grandfather Francesco Malipiero was also a composer.


----------

